# Looking to develop historic building into a commercial kitchen for the right person. This is in MKE



## Ted Siebert (Aug 6, 2019)

Hello-

I recently purchased a small mansion that needs to be gutted and restored in a national historic area of Milwaukee. The home is quite famous including the architect who designed it and the man who embezzled 30 million dollars (in today's money) as a simple bank clerk in 1900 to have it built. Since then it was fraternity house for Marquette U and an entire storied past that would runn for pages.

I intend to turn the 2nd floor into bed and breakfast (4 rooms w private bath- the third floor into personal living area and two spare rooms and the main floor is somewhat in the air. There is an area- two rooms in the back that I would like to designate for a kitchen used for catering, fine dining, or who knows. While the basement with the pair of arched brick pillars is an atmosphere right out of an old movie.and is right out of Inglorious Basterds basement scene.

I am a 35 year professional sculptor and work with many top artists around the world in temporary mediums such as sand and ice. My company is credited with 8 Guinness world records and would really like to take advantage of these sculpture skills to decorate the dining area and grounds with sculptures and so locating a chef with ice sculpture skills would be a huge plus.

Please contact me if interested. This is not happening overnight but 2021 is the goal to open by.

Cheers

Ted Siebert
The Sand Sculpture Co
Www.sandsculpting.com


----------

